# restart fancontrol po pobudce.

## canis_lupus

Mam mały problemik. Jak usypiam (nie hibernacja) kompa a później go budzę to fancontrol ustawia wentylatory na full. trzeba go zrestartować i działa ok. teraz pytanie - jak zrestartować usługę po obudzeniu kompa?

----------

## Jacekalex

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pm-utils#Troubleshooting

Spróbuj podobnie, jak ze skryptem /etc/pm/sleep.d/50-hdparm_pm  w powyższym sznurku.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Zalezy, w jaki sposob go usypiasz. Jezeli uzywasz hibernate-scripts, to w /etc/hibernate, dla pm-utils tak jak Jacekalex podal

----------

